# A.T.A.C. Spring Sale



## [email protected] (Feb 29, 2008)

*A.T.A.C. Spring 2010 OGF Member Sale *



Take advantage of your OGF Membership. From now until April 30, 2010, ATAC is offering a 10% discount to OGF Members. Just mention you saw us on the OGF website and you can save on hundreds of products for your pond or lake! 

For a free catalog call us at 1-888-998-POND (7663)
or email at [email protected]

Offer excludes lake management chemicals and services.​


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Lucas, thats a good deal, I got YP from you 2 years ago, with that, will I get your catalog or should I request one? I am still shopping for a Bottom Difusser but they are so danged expensive, I am considering piecemealing it off of ebay. ( I know, not what you want to hear) and maybe some adult BG for spawning sake as well as FH for the BC I have. 

Thanks for remembering us here on OGF!

Salmonid


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 29, 2008)

Some of you have taken advantage, thanks. Only two weeks left to get your orders in!!

A.T.A.C. Spring 2010 OGF Member Sale 



Take advantage of your OGF Membership. From now until April 30, 2010, ATAC is offering a 10% discount to OGF Members. Just mention you saw us on the OGF website and you can save on hundreds of products for your pond or lake! 

For a free catalog call us at 1-888-998-POND (7663)
or email at [email protected]

Offer excludes lake management chemicals and services.​


----------

